

Reddit page on BarackObama.com (view source) - sinak
https://my.barackobama.com/page/s/reddit

======
snissn
This doesn't look much like reddit:
[https://secure.assets.bostatic.com/hydepark/images/redditors...](https://secure.assets.bostatic.com/hydepark/images/redditors-
bg.jpeg)

------
jc4p
The ASCII art is on every page of their site and I swear it was on here early
last week too.

------
quaiz
Why are they including two different versions of jQuery (v 1.4.1 & 1.7)?

------
ddrmaxgt37
the ascii art?

noticed that they use chartbeat. pretty cool

